

Starbucks CEO Tells Marriage Equality Haters to Sell Shares in Company - playhard
http://purpleunions.com/blog/2013/03/usa-starbucks-ceo-tells-marriage-equality-haters-to-sell-shares-in-company.html

======
mindcrime
I keep hearing people say - here on HN, on Slashdot, on Reddit, wherever -
that a company can't have principles or ethics. I disagree; I think a company
does have a sense of ethics, and they become ingrained into the culture
through the influence of the founders and leaders, and by the choices you make
in terms of recruitment, hiring and retention.

Yes, a public company does have an obligation to do what's right for
shareholders (although I've heard mixed stories about the _exact_ legal form
of the requirement), but a company can, and should, adhere to it's
principles... and anybody who doesn't share those principles is absolutely
free to sell their shares and move on.

